# TShirts from Walmart...good or bad idea?



## MadPrinter (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi all,
Hoping someone can help me with a question about TShirts. Are blank shirts that you can buy at places like Walmart or Target ok to heat press onto or are they treated with anything that would cause the transfers not to stick very well? I bought some shirts at Walmart because I only needed like 3 of them in a specific color and size. I had the other shirts I needed that I bought at SanMar for the rest of my order. I didnt want to have to order just those 3 shirts and pay shipping. I am using spangle transfers that I purchased and I had issues with some of the spangle sticking to the shirts that I bought at Walmart but the shirts I bought from SanMar all came out perfect! Any info would be so appreciated. TIA!


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

I have read a few posts that discuss the retail stores such as Walmart and Target will use something that enhances the shirt colors under the store lights. That may interfere with how the transfer adheres to the shirt.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Spangles can finicky as well, I peel mine when they are a little warm.


----------



## pricelessprints (May 23, 2011)

When I need a shirt quick, I go to Michaels. They have Gildan shirts.. Limited colors though


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Check out Alpha's flex shipment program. It's amazing.


----------



## Donkick (Jan 13, 2012)

Michaels has Gildan Shirts. Why not set up an account with AlphaBroder or S&S activewear to order your blanks at wholesale?


----------



## DublinGraphic (Jun 15, 2016)

I agree with Donkick... Why would you buy shirts from Walmart for decoration and resale? Buying shirts at retail prices and then reselling them, you are basically leaving money on the table. You will always be better off getting an account established with a wholesaler.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

DonKick/DublinGraphic - Didn't you read his entire post. ? He does buy wholesale. He had shirts from SanMar but didn't want to pay out of this world shipping cost for 3 more. 

Sometimes there can be problems with retail shirts. Supposedly some are treated to keep dirty hands from making them dirty when customers handle them. Go get another and test it out.
I have done it a few times and haven't seen any issues with vinyl or plastisol transfers.


----------



## GTP30 (Dec 18, 2015)

DublinGraphic said:


> I agree with Donkick... Why would you buy shirts from Walmart for decoration and resale? Buying shirts at retail prices and then reselling them, you are basically leaving money on the table. You will always be better off getting an account established with a wholesaler.


Read the whole post...


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

freebird1963 said:


> He had shirts from SanMar but didn't want to pay out of this world shipping cost for 3 more.


As I said, get in touch with AlphaBroder and ask about their flex shipment program. It's very inexpensive because the shirts don't come directly to you. Instead they ship to a FedEx location where you pick them up. The one I use is about five minutes from my shop.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Sometimes when there's a problem with a shirt (like a hole) and we don't have any spares, we'll buy Gildans from WalMart. Yes, it's retail pricing, but if you only need a shirt or two, it's still cheaper than not having the minimum order to qualify for free shipping from SanMar (or S&S or Alpha) and it lets you complete the order. The Alpha flex option is great if you live near a FedEx location. The closest one to me is an hour away. 

That being said, I've never had any problems with the Gildans I've gotten from Walmart for printing or HTV. Also, Walmart doesn't order Gildans with a coating on them. The are just a cheaper quality specially made for retail stores like Walmart and Target type stores. They're a little lighter weight than the Gildan 5000.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

I have found that when buying retail, it helps to wash the shirts before printing.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Ripcord said:


> As I said, get in touch with AlphaBroder and ask about their flex shipment program. It's very inexpensive because the shirts don't come directly to you. Instead they ship to a FedEx location where you pick them up. The one I use is about five minutes from my shop.


Might not be bad but again if near by. If you got the time to go get them. But again OP was asking about retail shirts.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

There is nothing different with them. I buy Walmart shirts if I need to finish a order and even get it for $1.00 or $2 if you know what to say. Also they don't put nothing on the shirt. Just heat press the shirt to get the moisture out of it.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

djque said:


> There is nothing different with them. I buy Walmart shirts if I need to finish a order and even get it for $1.00 or $2 if you know what to say. Also they don't put nothing on the shirt. Just heat press the shirt to get the moisture out of it.


So what should be saying to get them for a buck or two ?


----------



## GCDGraphics (Feb 2, 2016)

You can buy shirts at walmart all day, it just depends on the brand and the "style". For example, the owner of the place I'm working did exactly that. We needed some shirts asap. She bought a variety of Hanes, Gilden, etc. All around $4. 

For the most part, they worked fine...until I got to the Hanes X-temp heathered gray. Bad bad news.
Was using ImageClip Laser Light transfers at recommended settings (375) and it's the *only *grey shirt that has a "burn" square where the heat press made contact. Same brand and style in heathered Navy Blue? or Turquoise? No issues at all. Weird stuff. 

So yes, in a pinch, they can be used. You just run a gamble with each shirt you press as compared to the consistency of getting them wholesale. As mentioned, by others, if you have to go somewhere in a pinch, go for Michaels or some craft store that usually has Gilden or such.


----------



## disizlapeste (Jun 25, 2012)

I used a lot of walmart blank shirts for heat transfer . Here in Canada , the brand they have is George. It works fine with me and i never had a complain . i also found that they don t shrink after you wash them like some other shirts . i usually go there when someone need a shirts ASAP. But they are pricy ($5 + tax)


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

A buck or two with magic words?
Tell me more
Been a while since I saw a buck shirt.
Maybe blowout four years ago with .99 cent white forget who, but they probably had not met their numbers with gildan.
We did buy a huge number, but had our own storage.


----------



## Bruins4 (Jul 29, 2016)

Sometimes my customer carry shirts in from Wal-Mart. I have never had any real issues with them. The good thing is if you mess one up by accident at least you know you can go to the store and get another.


----------

